# How to get my rear SS-5's to go lower??????



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

I have mk5 R32 and i 've just bagged it, im running airlift xl in front with SS-5's in rear with d-cups. Is there any way to get it lower.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

cut the nipple off, shave it down, drill a 5/16ths hole, tap it with a 3/8ths tap, remove the top D cup, insert a piece of 3/8ths threaded rod into the bag, screw bag into frame, tighten everything down


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> cut the nipple off, shave it down, drill a 5/16ths hole, tap it with a 3/8ths tap, remove the top D cup, insert a piece of 3/8ths threaded rod into the bag, screw bag into frame, tighten everything down


This is going from one extreme to the other though its the way your going to get the absolute lowest. You can also trim the nipple and dcup to whats exceptable to you. 

I'd bet you can get lower without doing either though. What struts are you using? What size tire? Bump stops?


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> cut the nipple off, shave it down, drill a 5/16ths hole, tap it with a 3/8ths tap, remove the top D cup, insert a piece of 3/8ths threaded rod into the bag, screw bag into frame, tighten everything down


 x2


jrbrownie00 said:


> This is going from one extreme to the other though its the way your going to get the absolute lowest. You can also trim the nipple and dcup to whats exceptable to you.
> 
> I'd bet you can get lower without doing either though. What struts are you using? What size tire? Bump stops?


also x2 if your still using stock struts that will hold you up, and take out the bump stops on the struts you dont need them where your going. I would either cut the nipple in half and keep the top bracket or cut the nipple off completly and no top bracket.


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm using Bilstein struts, stock tires and bump stops are still in.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

remove bump stops first then see where it will get you.
if thats not low enough, remove top bracket of d-cup and remove top spring perch(nipple)
here is a pic of R with d-cups and airhouse 2 bags with top nipple cut off.
only rear axles are holding up right now.
passenger front also notched a little.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7024/6848170865_2b2b6362c1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1595 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> remove bump stops first then see where it will get you.
> if thats not low enough, remove top bracket of d-cup and remove top spring perch(nipple)
> here is a pic of R with d-cups and airhouse 2 bags with top nipple cut off.
> only rear axles are holding up right now.
> ...


:thumbup: thats what I did with my airhouse 2's


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> remove bump stops first then see where it will get you.
> if thats not low enough, remove top bracket of d-cup and remove top spring perch(nipple)
> here is a pic of R with d-cups and airhouse 2 bags with top nipple cut off.
> only rear axles are holding up right now.
> ...


Do you have any pics of placement of hole for threaded rod for the AH IIs? I remember you saying it should be off center, and wondering how far off center? (an inch, inch and a half????)


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

you need to offset the lower D cup as well, Misha previously did that on my air house 2's, my friend johnnyr32 had misha install them. 

Its all by eye, just position the bag that it has an inch away from the shock bolt


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ditch the top cup

cut off the nipple and grind flat

drill a hole in the center where the nipple used to be

use an all-threaded rod (cut it down to length needed) and thread into top of bag

as you raise the control arm back up guide the rod into the hole as this will keep the top of the bag from shifting

Keep the threaded rod long enough so that when no load is on the suspension(jacked up) the rod stays in the hole and doesn't cause the bags to shift


















On 205/40/17's :beer:


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

is removing the bump stop a good idea if I live in Montreal, where we are known to have so some of the worst road conditions???????


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

and when you guys say nipple do you mean that egg looking thing lol, cause if so its already off and only using the lower d-cup, the bag is also threaded up there to secure it. so if removing my bump stops dont create problems for me on my ****ty roads then i will do this as soon as possible. is there a quick way of doing this like maybe cutting them right off instead off removing the strut to get them off. im kind of a noob so bare with me. lol


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah you can cut them out and if I can drive in pa and nj without them you will be fine lol. Also yes the half an egg where the top of your spring would of sat.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BirdMan Jr said:


> and when you guys say nipple do you mean that egg looking thing lol, cause if so its already off and only using the lower d-cup, the bag is also threaded up there to secure it. so if removing my bump stops dont create problems for me on my ****ty roads then i will do this as soon as possible. is there a quick way of doing this like maybe cutting them right off instead off removing the strut to get them off. im kind of a noob so bare with me. lol


You have to be sitting on your bump stops if you're running no top cup and are still that high. Removing the shock really isn't hard or you could just cut the bump stop off (carefully) while it's on the vehicle :beer:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

BirdMan Jr said:


> and when you guys say nipple do you mean that egg looking thing lol, cause if so its already off and only using the lower d-cup, the bag is also threaded up there to secure it. so if removing my bump stops dont create problems for me on my ****ty roads then i will do this as soon as possible. is there a quick way of doing this like maybe cutting them right off instead off removing the strut to get them off. im kind of a noob so bare with me. lol


You can easily cut the bump stops out 
with a razor blade.


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

joebags said:


> Yeah you can cut them out and if I can drive in pa and nj without them you will be fine lol. Also yes the half an egg where the top of your spring would of sat.





bryangb said:


> You have to be sitting on your bump stops if you're running no top cup and are still that high. Removing the shock really isn't hard or you could just cut the bump stop off (carefully) while it's on the vehicle :beer:





jrbrownie00 said:


> You can easily cut the bump stops out
> with a razor blade.


thx guys, i will try this out. i'll post pics with the bump stops out.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> cut the nipple off, shave it down, drill a 5/16ths hole, tap it with a 3/8ths tap, remove the top D cup, insert a piece of 3/8ths threaded rod into the bag, screw bag into frame, tighten everything down


:thumbup:


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

Success!! I cut out the bump stops and i was able to get it as low as the front. 
Thx a lot once again. I'll post pictures soon


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BirdMan Jr said:


> Success!! I cut out the bump stops and i was able to get it as low as the front.
> Thx a lot once again. I'll post pictures soon


Pics or it didn't happen :beer::beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

BirdMan Jr said:


> Success!! I cut out the bump stops and i was able to get it as low as the front.
> Thx a lot once again. I'll post pictures soon


I thought I remember reading that the Bilstein sports have internal bumpstops?


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :beer::beer:


oh it happend :sly: lol


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: no more need for ground level pics. And you could get a little more with some tweeks but it looks good now


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Much better :beer::beer:


----------



## BirdMan Jr (Mar 30, 2008)

im happy with it, next i need to save for some shoes


----------

